

Why You Should Learn To Code Even As a Non-Technical Founder - liordegani
http://liordegani.me/2013/01/14/why-you-should-learn-to-code-even-as-a-non-technical-founder/

======
ataleb52
As someone who once had the mindset of "I'll just find someone to build it for
me" this post definitely hits some great points for anyone wanting to work on
even a weekend project to consider.

Even learning some of the basics has made a huge difference in working with
others for me. Being able to communicate and understand what a developer is
talking about makes a world of difference when building something.

